# D-Link ADSL Router Purchase Query



## insaneYLN (Sep 2, 2011)

I intend on purchasing an ADSL router. With the Router Test in the July 2011 issue as my reference, i have decided on the D-Link DSL2750U.

The price indicated in the Router Test is Rs 1699.
I inquired with a few local dealers but i have been quoted between Rs 2500 to Rs 2850 

Where can i purchase the aforementioned router for around the price mentioned in the July 2011 issue? An online store would be near to perfect!

Also, the local dealers are giving me a mere 1 year warranty on it. 
I inquired from D-Link's toll free technical helpline that the router has 3 years warranty.

Awaiting your apt replies.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

insaneYLN said:


> Where can i purchase the aforementioned router for around the price mentioned in the July 2011 issue? An online store would be near to perfect!



May be, price have been increased since then. 



insaneYLN said:


> Also, the local dealers are giving me a mere 1 year warranty on it.
> I inquired from D-Link's toll free technical helpline that the router has 3 years warranty.



Do NOT but from them.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 3, 2011)

@ *d6bmg*

No, my Friend. I will not purchase it from any local dealer who is trying to rip me off in terms of pricing & service.

Thus, i need a reliable purchase store. Any online retailer where i may get this router?

Friends, any inputs?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

You may try online hardware shops like smc, deltapage, theitwares etc.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 7, 2011)

*ADSL Router Purchase Query*

I had a look at The ITWares, PrimeABGB, The IT Depot & SMC International online stores but there was no D-Link DSL-2750U ADSL Router for sale.

But, on The IT Depot & SMC International i found the Netgear N150 Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router (DGN1000)

DGN1000

Theitdepot - Netgear N150 Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router (DGN1000)

Netgear N150 Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router (DGN1000)

Which one should i go for? The D-Link or the Netgear?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 7, 2011)

^^buddy i say no for netgear.her read the reviews of three people who bought it.
NetGear N150 Wireless-N ADSL2+ Modem Router DGN1000 User Reviews - Routers - CNET Reviews


----------



## kks_krishna (Feb 24, 2012)

I have dlink and linksys. But, i like the dlink router:
How to configure D-Link Wireless N 300 Router ? | | TechBreathsTechBreaths


----------



## NaifAmoodi (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the DSL-2750u router which I purchased few months back and it's a very good product. I did however purchase it for around 2.5k and not 1.7k. I really doubt you are going to find it anywhere at that price and I don't know why they said it's available for that price because even a broadband N300 wireless router (i.e. a non-adsl, cable router which has no modem in it) will cost you around 2k.


----------

